# Male Rats



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay, we got 5 ratties! A little more than 2 weeks old, eating and drinking on their own.

Quick questions:

Someone got me worried by saying having all males is a bad thing. I dont think so because if they're always together from birth, there should be no probs. But I need someone elses thoughts on that.

Also, I noticed, what looks like "humping" going on. I believe it's male saying "Im in charge". But then again, someone else might have the answer for me.

Thanks


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Males together are fine. They don't even have to be together since the beginning, though it can help. Males may be slightly more prone to aggression, but not exceedingly so, unlike some other species.

Yes, the humping is just a dominance thing. 

My question though, is why you have rats that are so very young? They really shouldn't be away from their mother yet?


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Im sorry theyre 5 weeks old....I just asked my fiance!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah! Well, that's a good age, then! 

If you're worried about the humping, give them each a check for manbits and you're good to go. :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Having all males is fine  I prefer males over females any ways. Males are more laid back.
Right now they are just showing each other who is the boss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have three sets of brothers, and thats how they're housed. my bigger boys apparently dont get along with each other (i havent tried them together since they came to live with me), but i plan on putting the oldest pair with the youngest pair as they have similar personalities when i get a big enough cage for the four of them.

of the remaining trio, the smallest one is forever picking on his bigger brothers (he suffers severely from small man/dog/rat syndrome, haha), so i just take him away from his brothers for a few minutes until all the huffing and puffing has stopped.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Boys are awesome. Much more laid back and friendly. The only con is that they're a bit smellier, since they like to marinate in theirs and their cagemates' pee.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I love them already lol, they love jumping on me, going in my hair. Already, one of them is sitting on my shoulder!

I thought they were two weeks old because, I have a picture of them when they were 2 weeks old! *hits head*

They hump and wrestle, they make slight squeaking noises every now and then....I'll say one thing....im already in love with them!!! I'll attach a couple of pictures when I upload them! Theyre phone pictures so they wont be that great


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the humping is a pretty normal dominance thing, for both males and females. my biggest boy, lich always like to dominate the "new guy" when he is first introduced, and he does it sometimes, just for the heck of it, lol.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

At 5 weeks, the humping is not dominance, it's all play!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 6 week old girl who still mounts the other girls who are 2-3X her size! Mouse TRIES to dominate, tho it really doesn't work..... :wink: They are just all trying to figure out who's boss of the group and all... Just like brother humans, right?


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

LMAO...Buggzter, That reminds me of my rabbits.. I had a white rabbit she was older and bigger. So i adopted a black tiny one, and the tiny one kept trying to hump the big white rabbit....it looked like a bug grabbing a huge marshmallow! :lol:


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha Drakkie that is the funniest mental image ever.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah, that's hilarious!!! :lol:


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Humping is a dominance thing!! My female (fixed) humps the males in the cage. She is the "top dog" so to say. It's her way of showing who's boss.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahh but at 5 weeks of age its just playing, it will become more serious dominance humping later on but right now they are literally just bouncing on each other. LOL


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Bringin this back...

The in "charge" rat, is Xander, hes sorta the "leave me alone" type, I pick him up and he makes this "scoffing" sounds....=(. He even stays in the corner when all the other boys are excited...

why does he do this?


----------

